
IP address can be written 121 ways - lucb1e
http://lucb1e.com/rp/php/funnip.php?ip=209.216.230.240&link
======
TheLoneAdmin
The list lists four different ways: dotted, decimal, hex and octal. The other
117 entries are just combinations of the four.

~~~
aboutruby
Also I didn't know you could group sub-groups, e.g.
[http://209.0xd8.59120](http://209.0xd8.59120),
[http://209.0xd8e6f0](http://209.0xd8e6f0) and
[http://0xd1d8e6f0](http://0xd1d8e6f0)

------
borumpilot
The site is dead (for me) but I guess it is "just" about IPv4 and there is
something I learned about IPv4 notation that has been hidden for me for the
last 30 years:

1.1 expands to 1.0.0.1

1.1.1 expands to 1.1.0.1

------
dmt314159
obviously FF not running these through POSIX inet_pton

"The inet_pton() function does not accept other formats (such as the octal
numbers, hexadecimal numbers, and fewer than four numbers that inet_addr()
accepts)."

